# Motomagz Taylar Excelsior Tribute



## MotoMagz (May 22, 2019)

Hi everyone been building this through the winter. Dan from Taylar Cycles is the guy who took my small vision and blew it up!Just got it out of basement and into garage. Big list  of stuff to do ....but here are some pictures.


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2019)

Kool.... best part is the pedal crank shaft is independent of the power transfer pulley! Nice idea.....


----------



## JRE123 (Aug 7, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Is your engine 79cc or 212cc? Great looking bike.


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 12, 2019)

JRE123 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1043196



Very kool X! Thanks when build we decided to take the tank all the way to the head-tube. I like both!


----------



## MotoMagz (Aug 12, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Is your engine 79cc or 212cc? Great looking bike.



212 thanks


----------

